# how use FreeBSD on a memory stick



## ninos (Sep 1, 2017)

FIRST time user.

I have created a live memory stick with a 32bit FreeBSD 11.1.

When I try to use the live CD mode [I don't want to install it right now] the system asks me to log in, but I don't know what username and password to use.


----------



## xavi (Sep 1, 2017)

ninos said:


> but I don't know what user name & passwd to use.



The handbook has the details: 
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/using-live-cd.html


----------



## vermaden (Sep 1, 2017)

ninos said:


> FIRST time user.
> 
> I have created a live memory stick with a 32bit FreeBSD 11.1.
> 
> When I try to use the live CD mode [I don't want to install it right now] the system asks me to log in, but I don't know what username and password to use.


Just type 'root' as username and hit ENTER for password because there is no password.


----------

